# Nissan Performance Magazine looking for Skylines



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

We are currently looking for Skylines to feature in Nissan Performance Mag....


Please post pictures or send mail to: [email protected]

thanks,


----------



## P11GT (Aug 3, 2002)

ill stick this up on the GTR club forum, you should hear from someone.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2003)

*I got one*

and a GTR Vspec at that. 
Let me know if you need any pics or footage.
Plenty off mods and I even made it into Fast Car this month!! 

Laters, NLW


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2003)

I have a fully built, T51R SPL powered R32 here in the US. It is a full blown race car with all the features of a street car, except the conversion by Motorex if you are interested.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

I have 4 of them sitting in the field behind the barn.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

4 of theM? you own em, someone else.. or are they junk cars


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2003)

mine is pretty stock...
I'm in Sydney, Australia


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2003)

sweet mate sweet.
regards to aus. i might be over for the rugby world cup in sept so watch out for the poms.
so how do i post pics then?
nick


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2003)

hey if you come over PM me dude, see if a skyline meet is happening!

Press the IMG button when you reply....use the 'POST REPLY" button


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

http://images.andale.com/img/imageT...com/f2/115/106/3655817/1044514599605_R341.jpg

New Drag car for 2003....


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

Re: Skylines in Australia

Sh1t yeah, just ask on the Australian Skyline forums, skylines are everywhere down here.

Why do you have "If you are lucky enough to own one" on the topic? 5 years ago people would drop their jaws at seeing a Skyline, these days they're everywhere. GTR's still get some attention but not as much. Most are stock with an exhaust.

Big props to the heavily worked RB26DETT's that are around - saw a RB30DETT (stroked) with all the bells and whistles at Advan Performance (Silverwater, Sydney) and that was in a R33 GTS-t body!! That man will have MAJOR traction problems


----------



## JayHawk (Feb 4, 2003)

s13_silvia_k said:


> *Re: Skylines in Australia
> 
> Sh1t yeah, just ask on the Australian Skyline forums, skylines are everywhere down here.
> 
> ...


Whilst we get to see skylines down here in oz on a regular basis, most of the people who post on this forum are from the US. Skylines are rare over there. 

Skylines are everywhere in Perth too. The GTRs and the R34GT-T are pretty good, but the R33 GTS-t are pretty overrated. A pretty heavy car with an engine that is somewhat under powered in today's environment. Yes, they can modded to extreme Hps but not many are. I'd take S15 with Sr20 anyday.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2003)

A couple of pics of my car
http://www.cmooremotors.co.nz/r34_gtr.htm


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2003)

u guys no any web site were they sell skylines let me no.


----------



## Mo' (Nov 19, 2002)

Check this one out:

http://www.motorex.net


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

And that one is your ONLY option. Don't get sucked into Omega Skyline's scam.


----------



## bigmke184 (Feb 14, 2003)

hey myoung you talked to my buddy from WI with the purple skyline from motor ex
he said he sent you pics and stuff 
its a 93 r-32 with a custom paint job

if you dohn;t remember ill give you his info to contact him


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

bigmke184 said:


> *hey myoung you talked to my buddy from WI with the purple skyline from motor ex
> he said he sent you pics and stuff
> its a 93 r-32 with a custom paint job
> 
> if you dohn;t remember ill give you his info to contact him *


I don't remember seeing it... but I was pretty swamped the last 2 weeks with the May issue and IAS... I'll check again..

thanks


----------



## SilverBallSpecV (Feb 7, 2003)

I have a Pulsar GTi-R here in the states, but that probably doesn't help you huh..... Oh well just so you know!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2003)

JayHawk said:


> * I'd take S15 with Sr20 anyday. *


I wouldnt..


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

scourge said:


> *And that one is your ONLY option. Don't get sucked into Omega Skyline's scam. *


what's wrong with them ppl?


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

DrCarlo said:


> *I wouldnt.. *



and why wouldnt you, huh?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2003)

i know i would.. but not over a decent skyline..


----------



## Mad_maks (May 29, 2003)

Looking for a GTR-34 V spec II 2001, Bayside Blue. Check this site out! www.cardomain.com/id/mad_maks

This is my ride! 
Can you help me. I need a new clutch. I called MotoRex and they keep gaffing me off!


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*myoung hey buddy*

you did a layout on my Z in nov 2002 perf mag.... appreciate the job you did on it. Anyway the post above mine is my friend Max, hes got a sweet sweet R34 and lives about a 1/2 a block from me. I'm not sure if you saw his post, hes lookin for help for his clutch. He prolly would help you with a GREAT layout for one of your next additions.


----------



## bigmke184 (Feb 14, 2003)

hey m young by buddy's r32 just got painted you should give him a call or let me know and i can have him contact you, you can see pics at www.revtekmotorsports.com 


let me know



mike


----------



## ezcheese15 (May 1, 2002)

I got a friend with a nearly stock R33 GTR. Just has intake and exhaust. If you are looking for a nearly stock one, let me know, I'll pass the word on to him.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I could talk to the guys at Do-Luck to see if they would want the R34 featured.

pics can be seen here..

http://www.do-luck-usa.com/gallery.html


----------



## 3zguy4life (Feb 5, 2003)

IF you guys can answer this simple question, ill put you in the magazine!

IS a skyline an in-line 4 cylinder or a straight 6?!


----------



## ezcheese15 (May 1, 2002)

3zguy4life said:


> *IF you guys can answer this simple question, ill put you in the magazine!
> 
> IS a skyline an in-line 4 cylinder or a straight 6?! *


Depending on the year, it could be either. FJ's and CA's are 4's while RB's are 6's.


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

3zguy4life said:


> *IF you guys can answer this simple question, ill put you in the magazine!
> 
> IS a skyline an in-line 4 cylinder or a straight 6?! *


Both.

But the Skyline GTS are for women.

Men drive 1989 up R32 GT-R's .


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

yep, both 
my skyline started life with an fj20, now has an rb20det 
this is a link to some photos but dont know if it will work unless you have webshots on your pc?
http://community.webshots.com/scrip...mID=62315455&photoID=92153516&security=wcXFSc


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

tyndago said:


> Both.
> 
> But the Skyline GTS are for women.
> 
> Men drive 1989 up R32 GT-R's .


Yeah GTS skylines are for women who want to kick GTR Skylines on the drag strip and in drift comps :loser:


----------



## olegpro01 (Jan 12, 2004)

RB Motoring has a bunch of nice pic, including a LEFT hand drive R34 GT-R: http://rbmotoring.com/gallery/GT-R


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

Granted... 
GT-R's are indeed the dogs bollox (that means 'Great' to any non-limeys , but i personally opted for the drifting capabilities of the GTSt.
When i was weighing up the options, GTR or GTSt, it was either a GTR with diconnected front diff, or GTS which is only RWD and just a BLAST in the corners. Why would i disconn the front wheel drive and ruin an otherwise perfect set up when i could altimately get a GTS and drop in a 2.6TT if i really felt the need, probably still save money too... So needless to say, there was alot of weighing up.
Figured the Drag racing is where the GTR remains king, thanks to it's AWD take off after Redline, but the RWD GTS is lighter and more fun for drifting in...
Just my opinion however...


----------



## rb26skyy (Feb 14, 2004)

id take my awd over rwd anyday but cant drift it though


----------



## PORSCHEKILLA (Jan 12, 2004)

rb26skyy said:


> id take my awd over rwd anyday but cant drift it though


the awd system in a gtr still allows u to do that... doesn't it?... because it only sends so much power to the front wheels, only when back wheels start losing traction... ive seen AWD cars drift madly...


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

If you have an ETS controller , you can control the torque split manually.

If you pull the propshaft , you can be RWD full time.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Nizmodore said:


> Yeah GTS skylines are for women who want to kick GTR Skylines on the drag strip and in drift comps :loser:


Drifitng isnt comptition, racing is  

Mike


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

what about dragging? you have a problem with that? That- handleing and braking is what matters on the street.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

*R32 GTS-T Type M*

I don't know if it helps, but my bestest buddy Dan (skylinedriftingninja) has a very enviable R32 GTS-T Type M. This car is showroom beautiful, a definite head-turner. This is the only pic I have, but his car is on Cardomain and he has tons of pics that he can post too... 










This car is shown with the smaller rims. Ask Dan for a pic of the car with the new rims.


----------



## SkylineDriftingNinja (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey I am the ninja and that is my car ^^ I am new here to these forums as you may have noticed from my post count of 2... 

I didn't really have a choice as far as which model I got, but the GTS-t is in all ways very awesome.. I love it! I've never driven a GTR before tho


----------



## r33_4_me (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey everyone, I am new to nissan forums. You can find me on skylines down under forums with the same name. 
I have a 1995 gts-t. The car was stock when i got it, so all the mods have been done by me. T3/T4 hybrid turbo, 600x300x96 spearco intercooler, modified gtr plenum, denso 720cc injectors, full 3 inch exhaust(no cat) apexi avcr boost control, tial 38mm wastegate, Exedy racing clutch(still waiting on power fc, suspension from greenline in au, and other suspension bits)

Myoung, if you are looking for a skyline in the bahamas drop me a line. I would be happy to show you guys around the bahamas and let you see all the other skylines down here as well as a lot of highly modded true jdm cars that race down here. my skyline is still a work in progress, but i can promise you when its done it will be quite worthy. If you are interested let me know, i will fill you in with all the details if you want.


----------



## nbame786 (Oct 13, 2004)

how the hell can you guys afford this? i'm 18 and would love a nissan pulsar gti-r....or just a decent looking r32 skyline...but i don't understand?! any donations are welcome to let me join the club :thumbup:


----------



## icydude (Nov 24, 2004)

nbame786 said:


> how the hell can you guys afford this? i'm 18 and would love a nissan pulsar gti-r....or just a decent looking r32 skyline...but i don't understand?! any donations are welcome to let me join the club :thumbup:


im 16 and have bought my first GTR. check my sig for more info.


----------



## dcoty (Nov 3, 2004)

I own an 89 gts-t type m up here in montreal, just had it repainted bayside blue. 
Dan


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Bayside Blue*



dcoty said:


> I own an 89 gts-t type m up here in montreal, just had it repainted bayside blue.
> Dan


SWEET! Bayside blue is awesome. I'm actually looking to get some for my 240 (don't laugh.) Where'd you get the paint? How much was it?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Where are you U.S. Skyline owners buying your cars from?


----------



## yUkiO (Feb 20, 2005)

Hmmmm. why do you guys say that GTS is for girls? what kind of magazine are we talking about here?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i don't know anyone who says the GTS is for girls.

I'd take a GTS-T any day.

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com


----------



## yUkiO (Feb 20, 2005)

tyndago said:


> Both.
> 
> But the Skyline GTS are for women.
> 
> Men drive 1989 up R32 GT-R's .


uhh this guy think it is. 

people that live in japan doesnt mean that everybody can afford a gt-r. its a very expensive car and very hard to maintain.


----------



## circusmagic (Nov 25, 2004)

myoung said:


> We are currently looking for Skylines to feature in Nissan Performance Mag....
> 
> 
> Please post pictures or send mail to: [email protected]
> ...


i have a 77 nissan skyline japan that i'm restoring...1 in the USA.


----------



## dcoty (Nov 3, 2004)

birdrive55 - I got the car pianted at a great bodyshop up here in montreal. I dont know how much the paint was...Im good friends with the owners and when they give me a great deal on a repaint, I dont ask questions lol! I can find out if you want, I remember him mentioning it but it was a while ago.
Dan


----------



## druzilla (Mar 21, 2005)

here is my R32 GTR


----------



## druzilla (Mar 21, 2005)

This is my other R32 GTR 
they are nothing too special but fun to drive


----------



## speedracer170 (Nov 25, 2004)

*r33 pics*

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/375266 here r some pics


----------



## wrxstikilla (Apr 16, 2005)

i am looking for a really good nissan 350z and i am looking at the g35 which is the same thing as a skyline...but i am wandering..for a first car..what should i get..and what should i do to either of them if i should do ne thing at all... :showpics:


----------



## Mad_maks (May 29, 2003)

wrxstikilla said:


> i am looking for a really good nissan 350z and i am looking at the g35 which is the same thing as a skyline...but i am wandering..for a first car..what should i get..and what should i do to either of them if i should do ne thing at all... :showpics:


G35 is not a Skyline. Start off with a Honda civic because you have no clue.


----------



## CALIGULA (Jun 12, 2005)

There was a movie being done a month ago in LA and there was this dude beating the hell out of a Skyline.... Rumor has it its Fast and Furius 3. It was depressing to see what this dude was doing to a Skyline.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Currently building up an R33 GTS-t details can be found here .
Hopefully when its finished it will be good enough to be featured in the mag.


----------



## evopanop (Oct 17, 2005)

Mad_maks said:


> G35 is not a Skyline. Start off with a Honda civic because you have no clue.


The G35 actually IS a Skyline... over in Japan. It's called the Skyline GT350 if my memory serves me correctly. :thumbup:


----------



## Mad_maks (May 29, 2003)

*READ THE WHOLE STORY!*



evopanop said:


> The G35 actually IS a Skyline... over in Japan. It's called the Skyline GT350 if my memory serves me correctly. :thumbup:


When you read the article. Look at the time line. Also, The kid was saying that the G35 here in the states was a Skyline.


----------



## MaximumYin (Jan 16, 2006)

Well, the USDM Infiniti G35 and the JDM Skyline 350GT share the same chassis and engine. Which makes it more or less the same car, in my book at least. Is that not good enough?


----------



## sean8564 (Dec 30, 2004)

125,000 K
5 spd 
Wine Red 
Sun Roof 
Power windows
Power Steering
Digital Climte control 
Aftermarket exhaust 
After market R/ wheeels 
Pasanger side 
bumper 
front fender 
door and rear quarter 
paint is faiding

Just picked it up 2 days ago and it will be on the way next week. 
Also check out www.takaramotors.com
I have two GTR's i just bought if you want more pics of skylines let me know i get between 4-10 a month here in the states. half of the ones I sell have titles and the others are race only one of my customers has a R33 GTR midnight purple that was pushing 700 Hp to the wheels that was rolled in a trailer so now I am getting him a R34 non v spec and he will be puting all the bells and wistles from his other Rb motor on to this one.


----------



## hillbilly (Jan 16, 2006)

*1971 skyline*








http://www.freewebs.com/tiresmoke/1971_SKYLINE.html here is my 1971 skyline stay in tough and and wait for the restoration is done and u can take pics


----------



## Kingtal0n (Aug 3, 2004)

I have a few skylines in Florida that can be picutred... We are already featured in several magazines. 

www.DragInternational.com
www.geocities.com/kingtaling


----------



## jmbspecv (Dec 17, 2005)

Have a question. I have been offered the opportunity to buy a 1998 GTR for $6200.00. It is overseas, and I live in the states. This person is not even going to charge for shipping, and the Skyline is all ready registered here in the states. Am I the only person who thinks this is to good to be true.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

jmbspecv said:


> Have a question. I have been offered the opportunity to buy a 1998 GTR for $6200.00. It is overseas, and I live in the states. This person is not even going to charge for shipping, and the Skyline is all ready registered here in the states. Am I the only person who thinks this is to good to be true.


To good to be true...I wouldn't do it...


----------



## jmbspecv (Dec 17, 2005)

To good to be true...I wouldn't do it...


This seller just offered to send me the Sky for 3100.00USD. Aloww me 5 days to test the car if I don't want it or don't think its the real deal, I can send it back for a full refund. Or keep it and send him the rest. He wants to do the transaction through E-Bay. Still feel funny about it. Going to contact E-Bay about this. Heres the picture he sent.


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

SCAM SCAM SCAM........keep well away from idiots like that...they will just take your money and you will never ever see it again


----------

